# New member looking for buying tips!



## minimadmotorman (May 7, 2019)

Been reminded by my other half that she would like a purple mk1 tt as a toy so have decided to re-visit the forum I lurked on a few years ago to look for knowledge on the marque and potentially help me find the right car!

Been into Audi's for a while, currently have a Misano Red C6 A6 3.0tdi Quattro, had a B6 A4 1.8t Quattro before and a couple of 8P A3's before that.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important.
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now. Excl N.I.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## minimadmotorman (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for that super prompt reply!

She wants a manual coupe so no roof to worry about (other than rust I guess).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

minimadmotorman said:


> Thanks for that super prompt reply!
> 
> She wants a manual coupe so no roof to worry about (other than rust I guess).


Hi, The roof rails (trims) are aluminium & they corrode.
Hoggy.


----------



## minimadmotorman (May 7, 2019)

Thanks again Hoggy, paid for access to PM & Marketplace too now.


----------

